#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werken In Casablanca Bij Smart Belgium!!

## 20100

Beste allemaal / Salem Alekoum,

Laat ik me beginnen mezelf voor te stellen. Mijn naam is Nathalie Schepers, namens Smart Marketing Belgium Callcenter verblijf ik in Marokko. Hier ben ik samen met een team verantwoordelijk voor een aantal Nederlandstalige inbound projecten. Via dit topic wil ik je van harte uitnodigen om als inbound callcenter agent bij ons te komen werken. SMB Callcenter is gevestigd in Casablanca.

Wat bieden wij:

* Een zeer goed salaris! Naar Marokkaanse begrippen wordt je zeer goed beloond.
* Werken in een prettige werkomgeving. Onze callcenters zijn ingericht met moderne apparatuur en we werken met hoogwaardige Europese applicaties. Daarnaast komt je te werken in een groep met gemotiveerde en professionele collegas.
* Degelijke producten om er voor te zorgen, de klanten van MSB zijn gerenommeerde bedrijven in o.a. de drukkerijen , energieleverancier en telefonie providers.
* Zekerheid! Wij werken volgens de Marokkaanse wetgeving. SMB ziet er streng op toe dat onze partners de Marokkaanse arbeidswet naleven. De contracten zijn opgesteld in het Frans, echter zullen wij ook een kopie van het contract in het Nederlands verstrekken.

Wat wordt er van jou verwacht?

Als agent word je ingezet om voor onze verschillende klanten telefonische inbound calls te verrichten. Aan de hand van een script en een training word je ingezet om zo goed mogelijk resultaat te behalen. We verwachten enthousiasme, resultaatgerichtheid en gedrevenheid. Je zult een training/cursus krijgen voor je communicatie en manier van telefoongesprekken te beantwoorden zodat dit aan alle eisen voldoet.

Aan welke eisen moet je voldoen?

* Ervaring met het werken met telefoons en computers.
* Goede beheersing van de Nederlandse taal in woord en schrift.
* Goede communicatieve vaardigheden.
* Bereidheid om te ontwikkelen.

Welke vaardigheden zijn gewenst?

* Gevoel voor commercie
* Enthousiasme uitstralen
* Resultaatgericht werken
* Goede sociale vaardigheden

Wat moet je doen om te solliciteren?

Stuur je motivatie en je CV naar [email protected] . Natuurlijk mag het genoemde e-mailadres gebruikt worden om informatie in te winnen.

Bij twijfel over je niveau

Wij kunnen ons voorstellen dat je twijfelt aan je eigen niveau. De beheersing van de Nederlandse taal wordt roestig als deze langere tijd niet gesproken is. Daarnaast is niet iedereen even handig met computers. Onze partner in Casablanca biedt Marokkaanse burgers de mogelijkheid om via Anapec een gedegen opleiding tot callcenter agent te volgen.

Voor de duidelijkheid willen wij benadrukken dat ieder vrij is om te solliciteren. We zijn niet specifiek op zoek naar een bepaald profiel medewerker. We willen het als volgt samenvatten:

* Woon je in Marokko, maar heb je in het verleden langere tijd in Nederland of Belgi gewoond, reageer dan a.u.b.!
* Woon je in Nederland of Belgi en is het je wens om in Marokko te gaan leven en werken, reageer dan a.u.b.!
* Ben je op zoek naar avontuur en lijkt de combinatie tussen werken en reizen je op het lijf geschreven, reageer dan a.u.b.!
* Volg je momenteel in Marokko een studie en ben je op zoek naar een goed betaalde bijbaan, reageer dan a.u.b.!

Met vriendelijke groet / Beslama,

Nathalie Schepers
Smart Belgium nv

----------


## Honest Guy

Hallo;

Ik ben hierin geinteresseerd en zou graag wat meer info hieromtrent.
Ik heet Abdellah en zie het eigenlijk wel zitten om in marokko te gaan werken en wonen.
Laat me iets weten of mail me naar [email protected]

mvg

----------


## wassil23

Wat verdient men??

In euro's en niet in dirhams en hoeveel uur werkt men per week??

----------


## Fulanadetal

Lelijke tekst.


Van de vacature bedoel ik.

----------


## bouatyaoui

Geachte heer, mevrouw,


ik moet uw email adrees daarom die ander werkt niet bedank voor julie.
ik werk bij dell bedrijve maar ik weel werk met jullie bedrijve ich jullie weelt

[email protected]
0600606974

Met vriendelijke groeten,

----------

